# Bacon



## osprey2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi all, that seems a long winter here in Wales. Just about with it now, after the knee/leg op last tuesday.

Picked up two pork loins from Asda to urn into bacon. my question is what is the difference between cold smoking it after curing (what i'm used to) and hot smoking it ?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 9, 2016)

Cured Back Bacon is most often Cool smoked in the States. Start the smoke at 54°C and raise the temp 6°C every hour until you get to 77°C. You hold the smoker temp there until the IT reaches 62°C. Let it cool, slice pack and freeze that which you won't eat in 7 days. It is ready to eat at this point as is or can be fried. If just Cold smoking, 21 to 32°C, you would have to smoke it much longer, 8 hours a day for 2-3, days to get good smoke and it is still raw. Hot smoking at a typical 107°C+ would cook it quite fast and the result would not be as smokey as either of the other methods...JJ


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks Chef, the cold smoking I am used to, its the hot smoking I wasn't sure of.

Dave


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 9, 2016)

Good to hear your OK.

Did some Canadian Bacon at the back end of last year, which was hot smoked.


----------

